# I need a world map...



## edveal

I need a world map for my new campaign. I don't have any real map making skills and am looking for a map of a continent without any place names. I can fill them in with Gimp. But I don't even know where to start to create my own. 

Help!

Thanks,


----------



## Blackrat

You can use mine. I can provide it without the texts if you like it.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachments/talking-talk/31915-hitman-style-game-idea-ar3.jpg


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

At the news page, there's a link to RPGlife, that has opended a map gallery. There's tons of unlabeled world maps.

At HERO Games under free stuff, theres an unlabeled world map for the Turakian Age.

More as I think of them....


----------



## WhatGravitas

I have some lying around - this one is unlabelled, though a bit older (and has badly made forests)
[sblock=Map 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
This one is a re-interpretation of the Eberron map, perhaps you can use it:
[sblock=Eberron Redux]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
And this one is the map of my current 4E campaign. It's Nentir Vale + Elsir Vale. I can remove the labelling, if you want to (I should still have the file somewhere)
[sblock=PoL World]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Cheers, LT.


----------



## edveal

I think I might use your re-interpretation of the Eberron map.  It varies just enough that I think it will work well. However, do you have a hire resolution copy that I can get my hands on some how?

By the way I applicate the responses I have gotten. I will be using a great deal of this information.

Thanks



Lord Tirian said:


> I have some lying around - this one is unlabelled, though a bit older (and has badly made forests)
> [sblock=Map 1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> This one is a re-interpretation of the Eberron map, perhaps you can use it:
> [sblock=Eberron Redux]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> And this one is the map of my current 4E campaign. It's Nentir Vale + Elsir Vale. I can remove the labelling, if you want to (I should still have the file somewhere)
> [sblock=PoL World]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

edveal said:


> It varies just enough that I think it will work well. However, do you have a hire resolution copy that I can get my hands on some how?




Yeah, I'd appreciate it too. It's absolutely awesome, and if you even flip it 90 degrees, it's totally new continent .


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Man, please please provide a high resolution version of that Eberron map! It's awesome!!

Also, I would really love an unlabeled (high res, if possible) version of your PoL map as well. It's awesome too!!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Okay... here are the Eberron Map and the PoL map (totally unlabelled, without names, cities, or any roads/routes).

Click here for the maps

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Thanks! That is great!!

I don't suppose you can be bothered to post the high res version ofthe PoL map _with_ roads, cities etc., but just without names 

Again, thanks.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Matrix Sorcica said:


> I don't suppose you can be bothered to post the high res version ofthe PoL map _with_ roads, cities etc., but just without names



Of course I can be bothered. Same link as above, the second version in there, or should be - it's uploading as I type this. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

You're the man! Thanks!!

Now, if only the scale was on the map.....


----------



## Blackrat

Matrix Sorcica said:


> You're the man! Thanks!!
> 
> Now, if only the scale was on the map.....




Oh come on !

Way cool LT, thanks.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Matrix Sorcica said:


> Now, if only the scale was on the map.....



Anything else? And in what language?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Heh, sorry 

I hope I haven't discouraged you from helping other gamers out another time.

I really appreciate you posting the map and will stop pestering now....


----------



## WhatGravitas

Matrix Sorcica said:


> Heh, sorry



Actually, I was serious, not sarcastic - I reckon you don't want to have the "100 Meilen", as it's German. Plus,  I can add a title where the original map said "Karte der Westprovinzen", if you want. You just have to tell me, because I wanted to do all of that at once! 

And I'm not annoyed by your "pestering", it's great to see my stuff helping other people out, it makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside (more seriously: ENWorld stuff has helped me out as well, so it's great to give something back)! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Ah... well, in that case, "miles" will do nicely. As for a title for the map..... Hm, I haven't really decided on where it's supposed to be placed. But since such planning is unnecessary in a PoL world, why not just "Map of the Western Realms"?

And thanks again.

So, you're a German living in the UK?

What did you use to make the maps?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Matrix Sorcica said:


> Ah... well, in that case, "miles" will do nicely. As for a title for the map..... Hm, I haven't really decided on where it's supposed to be placed. But since such planning is unnecessary in a PoL world, why not just "Map of the Western Realms"?



Here you go! It's uploading as I type!


Matrix Sorcica said:


> So, you're a German living in the UK?



Exactly, studying here. 


Matrix Sorcica said:


> What did you use to make the maps?



Photoshop and a lot of time. Thankfully, it's pretty cheap if you're a student, too good to pass up, even as Physics student.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Thanks again. Really appreciate it!


----------



## Maxboy

Lord Tirian said:


> This one is a re-interpretation of the Eberron map, perhaps you can use it:
> [sblock=Eberron Redux]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> And this one is the map of my current 4E campaign. It's Nentir Vale + Elsir Vale. I can remove the labelling, if you want to (I should still have the file somewhere)
> [sblock=PoL World]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I know this is a bit late to the party on this, but does anyone still have these two maps in hi rez with no labels


----------



## Lorathon

I am with Maxboy on this.  I would love to have a copy of the maps without the labellings.  Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Maxboy said:


> I know this is a bit late to the party on this, but does anyone still have these two maps in hi rez with no labels






Lorathon said:


> I am with Maxboy on this.  I would love to have a copy of the maps without the labellings.  Simply amazing!!!




I asked Lord Tirian to see if he still has the maps for you. I should have them somewhere myself, but I don't feel comfortable posting someone else's works...


----------



## cr0m

I would love a copy of the PoL map, both with and without English labels. Beautiful work!


----------



## Brucester74

Hi,

I love the POL map - any chance of the aforementioned English & no-label versions?

Cheers


----------



## DungeonMole

Hello,

Did Lord Tirian ever get back to you with an answer about posting these maps?  

Just that I am trying to plan my first serious D&D campaign for some friends and I heard these maps were particularly good.  

Thanks.


----------



## skjaybe

Would really love LT if he could rehost/take off markings of those maps.  They are lovely, and the mediafire link appears to have 0 files.


----------



## JericM

Yo! I clicked on our map links (which is of course two years old) and it didn't work. (No surprise) Is there another place I can get your Nentir+Elsir Vale maps without labels?


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Hi all,

I still have those maps somewhere.

If there's still interest, I'll see if we can't work something out - though I'm a bit reluctant to post other people's work.


----------



## JericM

Yes that would be fantastic. Lord Tirion gave his work freely to the forums, I doubt he'd have any issue with you redistributing his work. I plan on using it for my games only, so it's not like I'd be making any profit from it.  Thanks if you could do this! I need the unlabeled and the English labeled.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

I have an unlabeled version (with scale in English). A version with English labels was never provided.


----------



## JericM

And seven years later, I am still looking for the POL maps that were posted LOL Anyone have any news on this? I messaged WhatGravitas a long time ago but to no avail. At this point I could recreate most of it in photoshop, but this would save me a LOT of time.


----------

